# Overcrowding in Sheboygan, WI



## naturestee (Aug 11, 2007)

I found out that the Sheboygan County Humane Society has been having way too many rabbits dropped off. They are set up to handle five or so, but lately they've been having around 20! Other shelters have helped out a little. They even gave a spayed rex girl to a pet store to rehome. At least she gets a bigger cage and more toys while she waits for a home. Space is at a premium because it is kitten season too.

I went there today to give out toys (which they let me give them, yay!) and take pictures to help get some adopted.

Rabbits will be spayed/neutered before they go home, most aren't done at the moment.

If anyone is interested in adopting, I will do what I can to help with transport, etc. Here is their Petfinder website:
http://west.petfinder.com/shelters/WI60.html

First, the babies! There are two groups of baby bunnies at the shelter. The first litter is three darling little dutch boys. Very friendly, birthday 4-16-07.










And four New Zealand or Florida Whites, about 3 months old. Sweet bunnies but not quite as social yet. Two girls:









And two boys, who were definately more messy, LOL!





Disapproving of having his beauty sleep disturbed:


----------



## naturestee (Aug 11, 2007)

James' favorite, a friendly Polish girl named Bugs. 1 year, 3 months old.









Another girl named Bugs, unfortunately not so friendly. She is cage aggressive and stressed out at the shelter. She really needs a large pen and rabbit-savvy humans. She does have a very sweet face and could be a nice bunny with spaying, time, and space.









Mr. B, red eyed white Nethie male, three years old. Friendly and playful. I couldn't get a better pic because he was too busy with the new toy!






Chubs, an absolute sweetheart! Medium-smallish mixed breed male. He has beautiful gray eyes and a few spots. He's aaaalllll about the ear rubs!






Captain Jack- PLEASE ADOPT ME! He's been here since around January. Blue eyed white lionhead that lost most of his mane. Not used to people. Petfinder:










Huzzah! A toy! It's soooooooo boring here.





Tort Holland Lop with no sign on the cage. Friendly, a bit fuzzy and needs a butt shave due to matting.





Rosie, female Holland Lop. Poor thing needs some help, hopefully she's getting it at the shelter. Her eyes are infected, and no fur by her eyes. Her mouth stays open a little and her bottom teeth are uneven- might be maloclussion? She hid in her little house until I took it out (probably hiding due to not feeling well), then she enjoyed my company and didn't want me to stop petting her.










Blanca, REW lionhead girl. A little shy, but then again it's very scary at the shelter. They can hear the dogs barking through the walls.









Bunny, female gray Polish. Shy at first but loves to be petted.





Will you take me home?





If I had room, I'd take this rabbit home! Haley, you want her? Winnie, small (~3 lbs?) female tort Dutch. VERY friendly, playful. When I went on to the next bun, she started leaping back and forth in the cage to get my attention, so I took a video.









So... any takers?


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 11, 2007)

I wish! 6 there I could see taking home.


----------



## Michaela (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh I'd have those REW girlies in a heartbeat. Think we can arrange a cross-Atlantic bunny-run for me Angela?


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 11, 2007)

Oh that is so sad...there are so many.... of course the holland lop with the teeth problems looks like Beau..probably related.
We never have this many at our shelter..it is upsetting ..I wish I could take more.


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 11, 2007)

That lil rex gal Bugs is beautiful. I sure would take her home if I could. Lol. So is the other Bugs! I hope they all get a good home.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 11, 2007)

Angela, how sad. Thanks for posting this with the pics. Maybe this will get an adoption or two or three from members on here. That would be great. That dutchie girl video is so cute, she desperately wants someone to play with.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 12, 2007)

I just found out the story on the tort Holland Lop. Still don't know the gender, sorry. But I was talking to my friend who works as the vet assistant there and he said the bun was a recent intake. His owners moved out of their apartment and left him behind. The landlord found the poor thing a week later with no food or water. :tantrum:

It looked like the matting on his butt had gotten wet, so he must have been sitting in his own urine. I don't understand it, he was a sweetheart! Very calm and just wanted lots of nose rubs, thankyouverymuch.

I also told my friend to check out Rosie, the other Holland Lop, and told him what her problems were. He'll look into it tomorrow and make sure she's being treated. FYI, the shelter vet often consults with my rabbit-savvy vet, so she should be in good hands. But it would be better for her to have individual treatment in a home setting. Hint hint.


----------



## polly (Aug 12, 2007)

Can you arrange a ship to the uk i would love that REW lionhead:inlove:I am not even going to show Bruce or he will be on the next plane lol.

And how can anyone just leave a bunny in an empty apartment how evil:bigtears:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh my goodness! This boy is to die for! I want him so bad.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 13, 2007)

LOL! I knew you'd like him. And he's a lover!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah that bun is really cute!

I'm totaly in love with this guy






I'm really considering adopting him, since we live in Wisconsin.

-TK


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 13, 2007)

If I lived closer, I'd be going to the shelter to see him if not adopt him! I am head over heals. Oh man.


----------



## Haley (Aug 13, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> If I had room, I'd take this rabbit home! Haley, you want her? Winnie, small (~3 lbs?) female tort Dutch. VERY friendly, playful.


ohh I wish I could take her! Im going to try to bond Nigel with Basil and Max so I just dont have room. Shes beautiful though :-(


----------



## naturestee (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, if Nigel doesn't work out...

TK, I pm'd you back!


----------



## Haley (Aug 13, 2007)

aww I just now watched the video. Those bunnies have to be terrified with all those cats and dogs howling around them 

And are they sure that tort dutch is a girl? Almost all girl dutches Ive seen have a certain look to them- she looks like the boys. Im not sure what it is- weight, head shape maybe? But she looks likea he for some reason. Very cute though.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah, it can be pretty scary. There are several closed doors and walls between the rabbits and the dogs, but there are so many and they can be so loud. And there are some cats in the same room, and the ferret cage was right next to her.

I didn't check her gender, myself, lol. I just took wrote down the info on her cage tag. Since she's not spayed/neutered yet I don't know if anyone has really looked. But she likes to be petted in exactly the same way Loki does, and even got into the same "massage me now!" position.

Edit: In the background noise of the video, the smacking sound is Chubs tossing his litterbox around.


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 13, 2007)

Would love to have Rosieor the grey polish (?) girl. No, no, no says by saner self. Just got done telling my husband no more rabbits after my 3 pass. Oh but Rosie, says my not so sane self.... she looks like she needs help and I can give it. I think I hear her calling my name. My mortgage will be paid off next month. I can afford the money for extra bunny health and dental care Not so sure I can afford the time. Must think long and hard and gotta' introduce the new kitty after he has healed from neuter surgery.

Must go feed cats before I start making travel arrangements. Somebody stop me....


----------



## Haley (Aug 13, 2007)

ooh Ann...Im sure I could help get her to you :whistling


----------



## naturestee (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey Ann, she loooooves head rubs! And can you resist this sweet face?





I could help transport her part of the way.:biggrin2:

I'm going in tomorrow to learn more about some of the bunnies for TK. I'll ask how she's being treated, etc., while I'm there.


----------



## iluvmybuns (Aug 13, 2007)

> * style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff"*


I NEEEEED him oh my god. Seriously why is he so cute?


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 13, 2007)

Haley and Angela are ganging up on me! No Fair! Sherman kitty looks like the first cat I ever had. Rosie looks like my first bunny, Coney, I got in 1989. I had to have Coney euthanized the week before his 15th birthday. He developed arthritis at 13 yrs and did fine on Metacam. Then he got worse and the vet thought he had permanent nerve damage causing pain. It was hard losing him. He was just a happy, happy boy who loved to herd the cats like a sheep dog.

I'll think on it through the weekend. At least I would like to make a donation to the Humane Society so I will google their address. Must think long and hard and not look at any more pictures.


OK got their address from the Petfinder link above. Holy Cow! Adoption fee for a spayed/neutered rabbit is only $25.00? What a bargain. Our Buckeye HRS fee ismany times that amount. 

A question about adoption. Petfinder says you have to go in person. Is that always true or could something be worked out? Why am I asking these questions? I need to get this out of my head. I can see Greg rolling his eyes if I tell him I need another rabbit. Let me know how's she is doing and her medical problem, if known.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 13, 2007)

They might not require people to go in person since they are so overcrowded. The director is a nice lady and will probably work with us. But just in case, I've already pm'd Treasured Friend (Julie who runs Soulmate Rabbit Rescue) to ask if we could transfer any bunnies adopted through RO to SRR to make the adoptions go more smoothly.

But really, when I told the director I was there to take pics of bunnies for some long-distance friends, she was very happy about the idea!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 14, 2007)

I went back to the shelter today, and as I drove in the van drove out. One of the employees thought she heard it was about stray rabbits.

Sorry to disappoint some of you, but Captain Jack is really Captain Jane! And really needs a spay.

The brown holland lop is also a girl. She won't be up for adoption for another week, as she is technically a stray.

Ann, they were just doing check-ups on the new intakes today, including Rosie. I asked my friend who works there to call me tonight if they get to Rosie and tell me what they find, etc. I did notice she had chewed on the wood parts of her hanging toy, so her front teeth most not be too bad even though they were uneven.

Haley, Winnie is all girl!

OK, so other male options for TK. I did play with one of the boy dutchies. They're used to being handled but are in that stage where they're more interested in playing than being petted. He was doing a few binkies when I had him out. But he's all teenager right now- he had his tail up and was pooping everywhere! I took him back after only a few minutes because I didn't want him spraying.

Mr. B is a sweetheart. He was scared of the play room though. He has red eyes and is a scanner, and he never moved away from my side. I don't know if he was scared because he couldn't see well or if he was just that friendly. He did lean into my hand with every stroke of petting, though. He was also quite happy sitting on my lap.

Chubs is also a very nice boy. He's not real used to being picked up and did nip me, but not too bad. He enjoyed exploring the room, but also came back to me to check me out, half crawled back into my lap, and melted into the floor for ear rubs.

I didn't play with the New Zealand boys, I had to get going. I have to finish packing for my vacation!


----------



## cmh9023 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Angela,

If I can be of any help through transportation, let me know. I could go about 3-4 hours in any direction 



Cara


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 20, 2007)

Angela,

Hope you had a great vacation get-away. Gary & I were seriously thinking about adopting Captain Jack...but since he is a Jane... Our goal is a mate for Gingivere, and she hasn't gotten along with our other doe. She does well with docile, submissive bucks. Hmmmm... Mr. B sounds pretty low-key. Any word on how he responds to other rabbits? Gingi definitely has to be Queen of the warren. I have to keep thinking about this. I feel so badly for Capt Jane being there so long. Maybe the 2 girls would bond.... Oh what to do, what to do?!?

Senior Cats: I'd tell you to stop and get a grip before you get another bun....but I'm losing it myself. 

-Mary Ellen


----------



## naturestee (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Mary! Mr. B does indeed seem low-key. He is friendly and playful when in his cage. He might be more confident outside the cage with a seeing-eye bunny friend. I have no idea how he reacts to other rabbits, and unfortunately I don't think I'll be able to find out. They don't spay/neuter them until there is an adoption application so he and all other rabbits are intact. So he will most likely fight with a male due to hormones, and females are out of the question.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 20, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> OK, so other male options for TK. I did play with one of the boy dutchies. They're used to being handled but are in that stage where they're more interested in playing than being petted. He was doing a few binkies when I had him out. But he's all teenager right now- he had his tail up and was pooping everywhere! I took him back after only a few minutes because I didn't want him spraying.
> 
> Mr. B is a sweetheart. He was scared of the play room though. He has red eyes and is a scanner, and he never moved away from my side. I don't know if he was scared because he couldn't see well or if he was just that friendly. He did lean into my hand with every stroke of petting, though. He was also quite happy sitting on my lap.
> 
> ...




Okay so I'll tell my parents about the dutch boy. But now I hear the other boy's personality I think that Mr. B is the bun for me. Hehe he he that rymes. My parents still aren't to sure, but my mom loves rabbits so I don't know. We'll talk it over.

-TK


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 20, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Hi Mary! Mr. B does indeed seem low-key. He is friendly and playful when in his cage. He might be more confident outside the cage with a seeing-eye bunny friend. I have no idea how he reacts to other rabbits, and unfortunately I don't think I'll be able to find out. They don't spay/neuter them until there is an adoption application so he and all other rabbits are intact. So he will most likely fight with a male due to hormones, and females are out of the question.



Hmmm...and Gingivere has a congenital anomaly where she's got "calcifications" on her corneas which probably inhibits her sight. They sound like a match made in bunny heaven (the blind leading the blind). I want to give TK first crack at him though, because she is closer and it would be less travel/stress for him. Thanks so much for checking them all out and posting them here.

-Mary Ellen


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 20, 2007)

*Bunnicula wrote: *


> Angela,
> 
> Hope you had a great vacation get-away. Gary & I were seriously thinking about adopting Captain Jack...but since he is a Jane... Our goal is a mate for Gingivere, and she hasn't gotten along with our other doe. She does well with docile, submissive bucks. Hmmmm... Mr. B sounds pretty low-key. Any word on how he responds to other rabbits? Gingi definitely has to be Queen of the warren. I have to keep thinking about this. I feel so badly for Capt Jane being there so long. Maybe the 2 girls would bond.... Oh what to do, what to do?!?
> 
> ...




Hee hee, glad to hear you have the GGMB syndrome. I am about talking myself out of another rabbit. My 'cat house' is very hectic at the moment, We have started introducing the new cat, Sherman, to all our other cats. Sherman is still a bit feisty since he was neutered only a week and 1/2 ago. We just have to be very vigilant when he is introduced to the seniors.

Between the new kitty and working on several shelter fund raisers (in addition to the detestable job), I don't know when I would squeeze in time for a new bunny and boding to my trio. Sigh....

There are rumors of an early retirement plan at work this fall but who knows.

Any way, I'm still debating another bunny. Another dilemma - Pumpkin, in foster care with HRS, is also adorable. http://www.ohare.org/newest.htm#top Too many bunnies, not enough time.

Mary Ellen, I could help transport across Ohio.....


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 20, 2007)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> Mary Ellen, I could help transport across Ohio.....



Gee, thanks, I think... You're not helping me resist the "bunny bug" either! I know what you mean about a hectic cat house. We've got one girl who can't be with the others (fights), 3 who are experiencing litterbox woes, and an old gal who I keep thinking will cross the bridge...but then she meows her way back to health. (10 cats and 3 bunnies here) And to add to the complications I work in a school...and we're back at it...

But those bunnies are sooooooo cute...

You're in W. OH, am I correct? I will take you up on help with transport if we get to that point. Thanks so much. And if there's ever a bunny that needs to get from the east coast (NJ, etc.) to YOUR house, I will be happy to transport for you. :biggrin2:


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 21, 2007)

*Bunnicula wrote: *


> *seniorcats wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Mary Ellen, I could help transport across Ohio.....
> ...



Yep, I am a rabbit enabler. On your 3 cats with litter box woes, have you tried Cat Attrack litter? http://www.preciouscat.com/ I haven't personally used it but the director at our shelter has used it at home. Her long time 'pee and poopoutside the box' cat finally started using the box with this litter. I've seen it at PetSmart and Pet Supplies Plus. Her cat Foyt didn't use the box for years and years until Beth found this litter. Our crazy tortie, Mallory, is on amitryptilline (Elavil) for spraying. She has done very well on it butI can't skip a dose or she goes in the shower and pees on the shower curtain. Mallory hates other cats too. Somebody dumped her in our driveway 13 years ago. We have 10 cats over the age of 10 and 7 younger cats plus 3 rabbits. Can't quit my job ever....

I'm glad to hear your senior kitty is doing better. We've had good luck with subq fluids on our renal failure kitties. We've not yet had a kittywith thyroid problems though I know it happens with the old ones. I hope she continues to improve.

I am in eastern Ohio - 30 miles south of Cleveland and 20 miles west of Akron, more or less Hinckley in Medina County http://www.hinckleytwp.org . I am originally from Easton, PA. I do havea friendon another board who lives in PA who also does rabbit transport. She may be able to offer help too. She is 30 to 40 minutesaway from Philadelphia. There's true enabling!


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 21, 2007)

*Seniorcats, I do believe we've hijacked this thread....bwah-hah-hah!!! :threadhijacked:*

*seniorcats wrote: *


> Our crazy tortie, Mallory, is on amitryptilline (Elavil) for spraying. She has done very well on it butI can't skip a dose or she goes in the shower and pees on the shower curtain.





> Hey, we're strongly considering mood altering meds for Nellie. (She's also a tortie who pees on the shower curtain!) Her box issues are strictly emotional. She is the classic "fraidy cat". I never meant for her to be a "Nervous Nellie"...but she's lived up to the name. I have literally seen the pee scared out of her by a younger cat who wanted to play and wrestle. The other 2 are males with unknown issues. None of them physical... Archie was thinking outside-the-box long before it became trendy. We adopted him as an adult...so no clue as to his history.


[/quote]


> I'm glad to hear your senior kitty is doing better. We've had good luck with subq fluids on our renal failure kitties. We've not yet had a kittywith thyroid problems though I know it happens with the old ones. I hope she continues to improve.





> So far she is improved. Got the lab results yesterday. Elevated white count, protein in urine, and slight elevation of thyroid levels. But those sub-q fluids and pepcid really did help. We'll see what the vet thinks is our next move. She may have been/still be fighting off some type of infection. We've got 6 cats who are over 10. Two more are 7. The other two are 3.


[/quote]


> I am in eastern Ohio - 30 miles south of Cleveland and 20 miles west of Akron, more or less Hinckley in Medina County http://www.hinckleytwp.org .





> My sister-in-law and family live in Bluffton...so I've got a mental idea of where you are.


[/quote]


> I am originally from Easton, PA.





> I'm originally from Allentown! Are we twins?
> 
> (Lehigh Valley girls, you live near AkronOH while I livein Akron, PA...multiple cats and rabbits...RO addicts...what a coincidence...)


[/quote]


> I do havea friendon another board who lives in PA who also does rabbit transport. She may be able to offer help too. She is 30 to 40 minutesaway from Philadelphia.





> I think if someone could get a bunny into western PA I could take it from there. I am in Lancaster County.... Hey! What am I saying? I'm making plans before I've even got the bunny lined up.... Help! I'm having visions of FOUR bunnies instead of the usual three.............





> There's true enabling!


[/quote]


> Quite proud of that, aren't you?


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 21, 2007)

Hee hee only a partial hijack. What are Lehigh Valley seperated sisters for but 'helping' each other with a slight addiction? What? Aren't we awarded more gold stars for bunny enabling?

Rabbits: Transporting rabbits across state lines (sounds like some kind of crime, doesn't it?). I have transported various rescues toEmlenton and Clarion off Rte 80 in northwestern PA, not a problem for me. Pittsburgh isn't that far either. You may want to check Pittsburgh area shelters. I hear they have tons and tons of bunnies and perhaps you could take yours to pick out a friend.

Cats: http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/pointe/9352/alphalinks.html

All sorts of good info on every cat problem under the sun. Thyroid problems in cats and humans can cause bladder/urinary problems. We've noted a corelation in the shelter cats. Elevated protein could also be a sign of infection. I'm sure your vet will give you the full picture.

Kitty Elavil has helped Mallory, not only with the peeing, but with her 'nervous' issues. She would gobble food and vomit immediately. That's stopped. It takes about 2-3 weeks for them to adjust to the meds. I think we pay $18 for a bottle of 100. Mallory had bloodwork before she started the pills and gets tested evey year, mainly because of her age. Some vets use Prozac or other SSRI's for litter box issues. It's something to discuss with their vet.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 12, 2007)

[align=left]not all of these buns are listed on petfinder--did you find homes for the rest? i love the tort dutch and the gray bun!
[/align]


----------



## naturestee (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry, I've been out of touch due to family issues. I need to check in with them, but I heard rumours that a rescue in MN was going to take a few buns. I think they are open a little later tomorrow, maybe I'll drop in to check on the buns and bring in some hay.

Are you looking to adopt? If that tort dutch girl is still there I highly recommend her, she's a doll and was very very interested in playing with me. Transporting to Madison wouldn't be any problem at all.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 14, 2007)

yes, i'm kinda looking for a girlfriend for my tony. i'm a bit new to the rabbit scene--i've only had him since march--but i think he might be happier with a friend. i'd be looking for a girl, neutered (hopefully), and of the medium-small size. i really like the coloring on the grey one, and the video of winnie is just so cute! it would be almost ridiculous to have matching tort dutch buns! however, since tony's a bit more chill/a loner i'd have to let him meet some buns to see if he really would be interested in a girl or if he's just happy to be on his own. if there are still a few girls there and they still have the overcrowding issue, i could drive him up there for a date!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 20, 2007)

[align=left]bump?
[/align]


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Angela!

Hoping that you are doing well...

I'm wondering, too, on the status of Mr. B and Captain Jack/Jane. Still looking for a mate for Gingivere here...

Wondering if a trip to Wisconsin is in order (hehe)...

-Mary Ellen


----------



## naturestee (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey, you're welcome to come and visit!

Ok, I _swear_ I'll try to get there either tomorrow or Saturday! I have off tomorrow, and good thing too because Sprite is really sick. A trip to the shelter could take my mind off of it.


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 20, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Hey, you're welcome to come and visit!
> 
> Ok, I _swear_ I'll try to get there either tomorrow or Saturday! I have off tomorrow, and good thing too because Sprite is really sick. A trip to the shelter could take my mind off of it.



Wish I could make the trip. I'd be tempted if the school year weren't back in session. But, *sigh*, if I'm gonna feed the bunnies I gotta work.

What's up with Sprite? I'm sure you have a thread about that somewhere. Being back at work, I've not been able to be on the forum as much. Gotta go find out...

-Mary Ellen


----------



## naturestee (Sep 20, 2007)

It's in the Infirmary. She has ileus, which means her intestines have stopped.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 20, 2007)

so sorry to hear about sprite! here's hoping she gets better really soon!


----------

